

Ask HN: How would you train a competent student in your field of expertise? - LearnAndBurn

Please list your expertise. What resources (e.g., books, videos, classes, languages, pivotal knowledge) or activities would you have a competent student perform to sufficiently become your equal in that subject?<p>The goal is to clone your knowledge. What experiences have shaped you? Can you provide a track path of learning material that readers of can use as a guide? What should the student learn, in what order, etc.?
======
Chromozon
Books, videos, and classes can only take you so far. If you don't use the
knowledge you've acquired, there's no use in keeping it around, and the brain
will slowly "forget" things over time.

What is most important is having a solid base and then getting real world
experience. This applies to all fields of expertise.

